# how many times do you pee a day?



## acquiescence

:)

Within the first hour or so of being awake, I swear I pee about 8 times. Throughout the day, probably about 20 more times and I have to get up about 5 or 6 times in the middle of the night. I think I pee about 35 times a day, no lie!

Just wondering what it's like for everyone else, I know that it is no surprise and everyone knows that pregnant women pee a lot, but geez! lol


----------



## babytimeee

I'm the same if not a little worse. It sucks so badly, and I find myself needing to actually kinda dehydrate myself during work. (I'm a cashier at Lowe's and would need someone to cover me each time I go to the bathroom). So I just drink very little while I'm there haha


----------



## Bebica

Same like you! :))) I even feel pressure on my bladder from time to time at the moments and i am only 18 weeks...they told me you pee les in second tri but i pee more...so don't now if i am ok :)))


----------



## acquiescence

babytimeee, 

The other night I didn't drink anything on purpose for about 4 hours to see if that would make a difference and it really didn't lol. Still had to pee all the time, but I totally understand doing that at work.

and bebica, I definitely pee more too

It's crazy I will go sit down directly after having gone and feel the instant need to pee again...

Sometimes when in bed at night when I get back from using the bathroom, I just look at my OH laying there, snoring away all comfortable and it gets me mad lol.. but i'm pretty sure that has something to do with the hormones cause I love him to death.

I don't know if i'll feel normal peeing only a couple of times a day after I have this baby! lol


----------



## babytimeee

I've always had to pee ALL THE TIME, even before pregnancy, so I dunno what the norm is, haha.

Even in the beginning I would say I had to pee all the time to someone, and they would be like "Just wait, it gets worse." I would literally turn red with anger ONLY because there's NO WAY it can get any worse without requiring a catheter


----------



## Wind

Same here. One of the babies is very low and there is constant pressure on my bladder. I get up every hour during the night to go and it's even more frequent during the day. It drives me nuts. :dohh:


----------



## Clover Jane

Um... lots.


----------



## yourstruly10

]I've never counted... Not sure id have the memory to remember anyways lol.


----------



## robinator

Too many. In fact, I have to go again. Fack.


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I dunno but it sure is enough to be annoying..! lol!


----------



## kaelysmom

I have to pee everytime I stand up. lol and I don't ever wake up in the middle of the night to pee usually and now i do atleast 2 or 3 times a night.


----------



## maratobe

Loads!! I could Easily go on once an hour!!


----------



## Amy31

I haven't needed to pee any more than usual except I get up in the night once to go. I was worried about this but midwife says it doesn't affect everyone - I am sure it will happen though :)


----------



## prdlyexpectng

probably about 30 times


----------



## flashy09

Roughly 1,094,098,535 times per day. Luckily I don't at night!


----------



## Dolphinz4

all the time!!! baby loves to kick my bladder!! So he makes me go all the time- Plus, I drink alot of waterso that def doesnt help! What really bothers me is I always pee right before I go to bed, and then it always wakes me up atn 7am- So I have not been able to sleep in past 7am since my 8th week of pregnancy! LoL


----------



## katerdid

Wow, and I thought I had to pee a lot! Guess not... for me it's about every 2 hours or so. More if he's on my bladder, the cheeky monkey.


----------

